# September Birthday Promotion



## Redfish Riviera (Sep 11, 2008)

<SPAN style="COLOR: #ff4500">Redfish Riviera wants to wish <SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; COLOR: #ff4500">Ha<SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; COLOR: #ff4500">ppy Birthday to all the September birthdays in the Riviera! Because it is your special day wewant to givea <SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; COLOR: #ff4500">10% discount to you on all purchases at*http://www.shopredfish.com* for the month of September. It is easy -just have fun shopping, thenat check out use your specialbirthday promotion code <SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; COLOR: #ff4500">0001SRF and recieve <SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; COLOR: #ff4500">10% off your purchase.You can use this as many times as you like for the month of September!</DIV></DIV>Once again, Happy Birthday and Tightlines! </DIV></DIV>Redfish Riviera CEO</DIV>


----------

